# Media Wiki assistance



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've recently set up my Media Wiki website for my Master's project but I'm having a tough time getting certain functionality going. The problem are templates and infoboxes; I understand the fundamental behind how they work and vaguely how to get it going - I already have the framework in place (Parser; Scrubunto and Capiunto) but after researching for literal days I cannot for the life of me comprehend how to get this going. I want to be able to have my members spend less than 5 minutes getting the technical stuff of a new article and focus on writing. For example, you want to create a character page John Doe, I want you to essentially type {Infobox character} and immediately begin writing his bio. 

That's just an example, I am asking for someone to do the initial setup for some templates and infoboxes (Characters, factions, organisation, maybe a few others) AND/OR to teach me how to do them myself, whichever is easier for you. Ultimately I want to be self-sufficient and learn how to do this. 


There's an additional but very minor issue as well that I'm not sure of, and that's how to get my {{{ALLPAGES}}} to actually display the pages it tells me are there.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Edit: This really did mean to say my 'master project' not my Master's project. I'm not even in school!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hey, I'm more than willing to help you with this. Shoot me a pm with your url, and anything that I might need to help you and I will take a look at it in the next couple of days. I'm sure it's an easy fix.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

wmorri said:


> Hey, I'm more than willing to help you with this. Shoot me a pm with your url, and anything that I might need to help you and I will take a look at it in the next couple of days. I'm sure it's an easy fix.


If you say so! Judging by how most templates seem to be, I can't necessarily agree, but hey I hope I'm wrong. I'll send you that PM now, thank you for at least looking!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Can you tell me what templates you would like. Do you need characters, events, people, etc. I can make the basics for you and then let you fill things in as you see fit.

Also, there is a help page which will help you when I'm not around.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I suppose if it's easiest, a basic template that I can fill out with my styles, rows and headers without issue. Right now I need one for characters. 

I feel guilty asking but I would like to be able to make it a little fancy. As well, the reason I'm asking is because I simply cannot get the help from MW Help, either it takes too long or they won't really go in and help me. 

Here's an example Skyrim:Cicero - UESPWiki but instead with the picture in the box. Here's another example - not quite Media Wiki: Monkey D. Luffy - One Piece Encyclopedia - Wikia this also showcases the option for selecting between different pictures (and ideally, different information within as well)

Note that these aren't examples of the entire page, just examples of infoboxes I would like to have - I'm not saying copy them exactly, but if I could have a framework to create my own version that would be perfect. 

On a side note, the above Wikia example does show one of those fancy category drop down lists, I'm not sure if I would implement them but it is a really cool way to navigate. Not sure how complicated those are. 

To reiterate: I don't necessarily need 500 templates created, but if I could be given the framework to build 499 more from 1 (as an exaggeration) that would be perfect. Most of my infoboxes will have some similar information. 
My goal is to have somebody be able to type in a magic word or press a button and then _wham_ - the infobox is theirs to fill out. 

It sounds like a lot of work to me and I feel guilty asking for such a huge setup. Don't feel bad if you realise this is way too much work. 

There are tutorials for templates online but they're either A) For existing templates or B) does not explain how to customise or what each function does. 

Ody


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Possible bump? Sorry mate just hoping for anything more


----------

